# Nagash and Conclave of Death



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hey There!

Dead is coming! This is a Nagash and Conclave of Death painted by us. What do you think about it? Which one do you like best? :}

*Nagash - Supreme Lord of the Undead*








*Mannfred von Carstein - Mortarch of Night*








*Arkhan the Black - Mortarch of Sacrament*








*Neferata - Mortarch of Blood*








*Conclave of Death*









• Watch the full gallery of Nagash - Supreme Lord of the Undead.
• Watch the full gallery of Conclave of Death.
• You can watch more miniatures in our gallery!
• If you want to be inform about our best new works, subscribe our newsletter!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work but seriously. MOLD LINES! on the mounts specifically


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*Neferata - Mortarch of Blood *is just awesome that purple is really stands out. It is a great contrast to the gold and I don't really like purple either. 

Nagash is awesome but I think the models is awesome so almost hard to make it look bad.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I think that Nagash is great partially because of the paint job, partially because of the model. It's a great combo. I never really liked the Neferata model though, and you guys made her look fabulous. Well done!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I can't vote I like all of them.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I like them all, but von carstein is my fave. But seriously crisp finish on all of them


----------

